# Repair of a worn LGB motorblock bushing



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All:

I bought an old (early 1970s) LGB 2073 Austrian U lok. These were the scale ones before LGB modfied the bodyshell due to LGB fanboy pressure to better "match" their coaching stock.










One tidbit on the LGB U, these models the motorblock is not a motorblock per se, but the mechanical and cosmetic chassis of the model. Double duty.....

So, for a fairly cheap price, (used Stainz territory) I bought a nice old model with its Yellow box. Bought it as it was nice enough but rough enough for my kitbash needs (more on that later), but apparently, it ran in an anticlockwise direction much of its 35+ year life, most likely on R1 turns, as the rear axel hole was egg shaped....

And with these models using a larger gear than the earlier models, the gear rubbed on the chassis and made noise.

So, some poking around "with The Google on the Interweb", I found a company that makes replacement bushings out of nylon. I placed an order and got a fist full of 6mm ID/7mm OD bushings (GFM-0607-06) for about $6.

Some careful drilling enlarged the egg-shaped hole, and the bushing (a press fit design) was installed. It was a bit tight, so I made a hone with a chopstick and a bit of emory paper based on the suggestions of a co-worker.










Now the axel is good and tight, and the old style larger gear no longer rubs on the chassis. Here is a photo that shows the change in gear sizes, the old one is to the right, the new one to the left (incorrectly installed in the centre hole).










Hope someone else can find this of use, it could be a way to keep our old stock going....

Next stop, degrease and paint shop....more to come!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, forgot to put in my post, the maker of the busings is the German firm Igus. You can find more at www.igus.com.


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice to see some old locos getting rebuilt. 
I just wish I hung on to my old Bachmann 2-4-2 long enough to re-power it. 
Thanks for the post. 
Joel


----------

